# Saddleback - 12/20/2012



## salsgang (Dec 20, 2012)

*Date(s) Skied: * December 20, 2012
*Resort or Ski Area: * Saddleback Maine
*Conditions: * Powder! Packed Powder!
*Trip Report: 
* 
We need more Maine skiers on this board. Saddleback and Sugarloaf are slammed with snow. No reports yet?








Anyway - awesome day at Saddleback. Was able to finagle a day off and got up to ski with the family. Had everything open off the Rangeley. For those willing to hike the Northwest Pass - the upper Nightmare and Governor skied extremely well. Still a bit early season in that some of the natural un-groomed trails had some twigs etc but it certainly did not diminish the experience. The glades skied GREAT - by far the earliest we ever got in the woods.

More pics and a video report on my blog.http://maineskifamily.blogspot.com/2012/12/ski-trip-report-saddleback-maine.html


----------



## salsgang (Dec 21, 2012)

One other pic I didn't put on my blog. This is my last run down Upper Professor. I was still amazed at this point in the day how much snow there was on the trails. It was BURIED.


----------



## Edd (Dec 21, 2012)

salsgang said:


> One other pic I didn't put on my blog. This is my last run down Upper Professor. I was still amazed at this point in the day how much snow there was on the trails. It was BURIED.



Hoo that looks fantastic! I'm not waiting long to head up there.


----------



## salsgang (Dec 21, 2012)

One more. We found snow on Parmacheenee Bell. It took a while to dig out Boy #1 from this fall.  8)


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2012)

salsgang said:


> One more. We found snow on Parmacheenee Bell. It took a while to dig out Boy #1 from this fall.  8)


I see 3 skis in that picture. ???


----------



## salsgang (Dec 21, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> I see 3 skis in that picture. ???



Correct. Boy #2 was digging his other ski out. No casualties. Loads of fun.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 21, 2012)

Great report! I was at Sugarloaf on Wednesday. The skiing was stupid good.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Glad someone is getting it.  Looks fantastic!


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 21, 2012)

Was waiting for this one. Great report/pictures!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 21, 2012)

Am I too old to be adopted?

Looks AWESOME and like a lot of fun in the glades. Saddleback is high on my must-ski list.


----------



## salsgang (Dec 21, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Am I too old to be adopted?



Bwaa Haa - Good one. 

One more pic of @MaineSkiFamily old man coming out of Lower Nightmare Glade.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice! Way to get after it!


----------



## 2sons (Dec 22, 2012)

salsgang said:


> Bwaa Haa - Good one.
> 
> One more pic of @MaineSkiFamily old man coming out of Lower Nightmare Glade.


Great pictures and TR as always-what vantage point was this picture taken?


----------



## salsgang (Dec 22, 2012)

This is actually a little gully you ski down then up to The Pass cross cut trail. So my son was on top of the trail, and I was skiing down the gully soon to ski up to where he was.


----------

